# My first dig - dump in PA



## shmoo (May 2, 2016)

Hi folks!

I'm new to the forum and pretty new to bottle collecting. I just had my first dig this past weekend on my uncle's farm dump. I took some quick pictures of them to show you. When I get them cleaned up, I'll take some better pix.




I don't think any of them are rare, but I'm not sure about the amber milk bottle. My favorites are the tiny amber poison bottle and the Milk of Magnesia. The photos don't do them justice... the poison is actually an awesome golden color and the milk of mag is sort of a bright cornflower blue.

In all, most of the dump seems to be from the 50s or 60s, although a few of them like the poison may be older.


No million-dollar finds this time, but I had fun


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2016)

I like the Poison bottle. With the ACL bottles or painted label bottles if may be best to let them dry out for a week before you try cleaning or the paint may wipe off. Welcome to the Forum. LEON.


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2016)

the poison bottles aren't that old and fairly common , is the green bottle in the first picture a pop bottle ? 
the odd thing with farm dumps is since people lived on the same property for such a long time , there could be older sections or dumps from different time periods . just cause this dump was from 50's-60's doesn't mean there couldn't be something older nearby


----------



## botlguy (May 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. I hope you get hooked and stick around for awhile. That looks like fun, some decent bottles for the age they are. I agree with RCO, keep scrounging and keep them all for awhile.
Jim


----------



## shmoo (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies 

I'm definitely hooked and will be here for a long time I'm sure, hehe. I was very happy to find a poison on my first dig. It's just a tiny bottle... maybe two inches, but the color is cool. Here it is cleaned up a bit:




(Not sure why this forum is turning my portrait pictures to landscape)


Anyway, someone asked about the green bottle.... yes it is a soda/pop bottle. It has "GEISE" embossed on one side and "QUALITY BEVERAGE" on the other. The bottom says "SHAMOKIN PA". Here's another pic:



(ugh it turned this one upside down, wtf?)


The cool thing is, my uncle bought his farm from a person named Geise. We believe he is a relative of the person who owned the Geise soda company. The bad thing is, my uncle wanted to keep that bottle.... hey, it's his farm, hehe.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 3, 2016)

That poison bottle looks older than most of the ones I see of that kind.  The skull looks very strange, it looks like it's an anarchy symbol.  And although they are one of the most common poison bottles out there, they're still a relatively desirable bottle.


----------



## RCO (May 4, 2016)

I'm just guessing but you'd think there is a good chance there is other Geise bottles on the property if past owner had some sort of connection to them.  not familiar with the company or bottle but looked online and only found pics of an acl bottle and sign from company . 
its tough to tell how old the poison bottle is they used those for a long time and find they all sort of look the same


----------



## shmoo (May 4, 2016)

Yep, I did actually find another Geise bottle there but it was broken in half 

Next time I'm there I plan to look around for more.


Does anyone know anything about the amber milk bottle? I've heard of them before but this is the first amber one I've actually seen. It's an ACL, but is it worth anything?


----------

